# was kann das wieder sein ?



## Tabor12 (11. Nov. 2012)

Hallo !

Ich habe gerade wieder neue Viechereien in meinem Teich entdeckt. In der Tiefstelle stehen im Wasser ca. 2 cm lange dünne durchsichtige Tiere mit einem spitzen Vorderteil. was kann das sein ?

LG Irene


----------



## wp-3d (11. Nov. 2012)

*AW: was kann das wieder sein ?*

Fischfutter: http://www.firstfish.de/cms/front_content.php?idcat=57&idart=156




.


----------



## Tabor12 (11. Nov. 2012)

*AW: was kann das wieder sein ?*

glaubst du ? Ich finde der KOpf schaut bei meinen aus wie ein Pfeil und bei den Mückenlarven nicht so.... außerdem sind meine ganz gerade und nicht so verkrümmt ... hmmm... glaubst wirklich ?

LG


----------



## wp-3d (11. Nov. 2012)

*AW: was kann das wieder sein ?*

von oben gesehen sind sie gerade, den Kopf verwechselst du mit dem Schwanz.


.


----------



## Tabor12 (11. Nov. 2012)

*AW: was kann das wieder sein ?*

aha, okay.. das würde laut deinem Links bedeuten dass ich sehr gute Wasserqualität habe ???? 

LG


----------



## Tabor12 (22. Nov. 2012)

*AW: was kann das wieder sein ?*

Soo, jetzt hab ichs versucht, abgekeschert und den Fischen im Aquarium gefüttert... mit den Schwarzen haben sie mehr Freude.... aber weg sind sie ... die Mückenlarven.


----------



## Sandra1976 (23. Nov. 2012)

*AW: was kann das wieder sein ?*

Hallo,
auf alle Fälle sind das Mückenlarven, wie Werner bereits gesagt hat.
Wir haben nur im Frühjahr welche, wenn die ersten Sonnenstrahlen rauskommen im Flachwasserbereicht. Wenn allerdings unsere Kois das mitbekommen dann sind diese leider (oder vielleicht welch ein Glück...picks, picks ) ganz schnell gefuttert. 
Das passt schon und ich füttere in dieser Zeit weniger oder gar nicht.
Gruß Sandra


----------

